# So I adopted the 6 week old puppy..



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know if anyone remembers (or cares ) but I posted the other day about possibly bringing home the 6 week old puppy from the BYB for $20 instead of the $550 he wanted. 
So I drive 6 hours to go check him out and noticed they looked pretty small. Whatever. So I give the man his $20 and make my trip back to my house. I bring him to my work today and the vet says he is about to be 4 WEEKS or JUST turned 4 weeks 
Well the night I brought him home he was just fine, but then this morning he was throwing up and having diarrhea (luckily we were already at my work) so we tested him for parvo, giardia, and a fecal. Thankfully the parvo was negative. Positive for giardia and they said he had a really bad case of roundworms. This puppy which we're guestimating to be about 4 weeks only weighs 2.6 pounds. So I bought some antibiotics for him & put him on some prescription diet food, which is supposed to fatten him up quickly. I am so disgusted in the man, he is so negligent. But he did email me tonight asking how my new addition is doing and I told him everything on my mind. 

Anyways, on a more positive note, I ended up naming him Midas. Someone here posted that name and I love it  here's some pictures of the little booger.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh--4 weeks and all of those health problems? Yikes. You want to be really careful to boost his immune system and keep him away from high dog traffic areas! I would feed him homemade food. I'm assuming the food you got at the vet has less than optimal ingredients?

Also, you are going to have to do a super job with socializing with other (friendly and well behaved) dogs because he is missing a crucial time in development. 

He is very cute. I can't remember if he has a little of something else in him?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow. Poor little guy. Poor you for having to deal with all this. That guy and his dogs should be neutered.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

He is adorable..:wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh gosh, he's so tiny. I wish you the best of luck with him. 

I don't know what's going on here lately there have been lots of people getting puppies from "breeders" and the puppies are younger than what what they say. Why can't they just let the puppies stay a couple more weeks with thier littermates. I just don't understand it. Btw, I am not putting you down so please don't think I am. I am speaking of the breeder. I have noticed this trend going on alot lately. 

You have alot of hard work ahead of you. I commend you for taking this on and giving this puppy a good home. Please keep us updated on his progress. Good luck!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Leslie, it's because 4 weeks is about the age where Mom stops feeding them and cleaning up their poop and they start getting out of the whelping pen. All of a sudden you have 8 or 12 little eating, pooping, biting machines running around and you have to buy food for them and clean up after them and people expect them to have shots. . . better just to get rid of them now.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Well before he was diagnosed with all this, he was on Royal Canin German Shepherd puppy food. Now he is on Royal Canin A/D Recovery food for the next week or so, perhaps more.


He's pretty easy thus far. He acts like he is potty trained, he will only pee or poo when outside. I feel terrible for him. Once he is treated I am going to start socializing him with other puppies (probably when 6 weeks old) since my coworkers all bring their healthy pups to work. But he is such a sweety and I love him to death already. I plan on using him as a demo dog in my dog obedience training classes when he's older. He will most definitely be well socialized 

And no, he is not mixed. Which is funny cause the man took really great care of the pups parents, they were beautiful. I don't know why he didn't give one iota about these pups. I just feel bad for the other ones :/


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Leslie, it's because 4 weeks is about the age where Mom stops feeding them and cleaning up their poop and they start getting out of the whelping pen. All of a sudden you have 8 or 12 little eating, pooping, biting machines running around and you have to buy food for them and clean up after them and people expect them to have shots. . . better just to get rid of them now.


 
Ok, I got it once they become "work" and they have to spend money on food its time for them to go. I got ya!! It's just been a scary trend lately and makes it so harder for the new owners. Taking care of a puppy is hard enough, but one that young-whew. :crazy:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh he is a cutie! So sad some "breeders" feel the need to let the pups go at such a young age.


----------



## TeresaP (Apr 1, 2011)

He is so cute!!! How do you get ANYTHING done during the day??? I would want to hold him constantly - especially with him being so young!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's adorable! i'm sad you had to get him so young but i can get past that knowing he'll be one of the lucky ones who will be loved and taken care of. keep us updated on his progress! cant wait to watch him grow!


----------



## Rylee (Mar 14, 2011)

that is sooo true about breeders or BYB wanting to get rid of the little guys so young!!! Too much work...should of thought of that before hand. Sad!! Rylee was brought home at 4 1/2 wks  She is 3 1/2 months now and is doing awesome but she was very very very much so missing mom and siblings..not even weened. Thank goodness for years I bred boston terriers and had worked at vet clinics bc once the pups hit 4 wks and even before it was mom part time for me and then full time. My little boogies didn't leave until 9 wks...and I was exhausted but you don't do it for the money and especially down south....people can't get it through their head!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is soooooo cute, and he is sooooo lucky YOU have him, especially working at a vets, I'm sure he'll be just fine under your care..

Please keep us updated with pictures it will be fun to watch him grow


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so adorable!

Thank you for taking him.

I like the name Midas.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

He is soo cute. I feel sad for his litter mates, maybe they won't find such a good mommy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just dealt with a tiny puppy that I almost lost. 2.6 is WAY small for a GSD at even four weeks. I would get some puppy milk replacer -- a can of it, and mix the puppy a bottle and maybe use some raw or boiled ground beef as well. Warm that up and put it over the kibble, and feed probably six meals a day. 

That would be my best advice at putting weight on the puppy. 

What an idiot to treat puppies this way. It is criminal. In our state it is illegal to give up pups that early. 

You have a road to travel with this puppy. I am glad you have it out of there though.

A four week old puppy that is 4-6 pounds I might or might not give the milk replacer to. I usually leave a bitch in with the puppies until she decides to wean them, and she will usually allow them to suckle for 7 weeks, though they eat dry food by then too. The bitch with this small one never did get good milk in, and I had to use the milk replacer to keep the puppy going. Because she was so small I kept up the milk replacer until somewhere in the seventh week.


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like he is in good hands now. Good luck with the little guy. And I love the name Midas!


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

What a cute pup! I hope Midas likes his new home!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG 2.6 pounds?! I hope you can get some weight on him! That poor little thing. Definitely get the breeder's advice on here. They should have some good suggesitons on how to move him over to regular food.

Thanks for saving him. Glad that all he got out of you is $20. Just be careful with the other puppies at work--they are older right? He's probably very fragile right now.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

He's so cute and so tiny!

He's so lucky you went and got him out of there!


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> OMG 2.6 pounds?! I hope you can get some weight on him! That poor little thing. Definitely get the breeder's advice on here. They should have some good suggesitons on how to move him over to regular food.
> 
> Thanks for saving him. Glad that all he got out of you is $20. Just be careful with the other puppies at work--they are older right? He's probably very fragile right now.


Yeah I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor little guy! I am glad you decided to take him. At that age with bad worms, and was it giardia? Who knows if he would have made it to 8 weeks considering how small he is right now. I agree with Selzer to get milk replacer and mix with food. There will be added nutrients in there that he probably missed alot of having the worms. I can't wait to see how he progresses over the next few weeks!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with using milk re-placer, or even fresh Goat's milk.
Go easy with his digestive tract. 
I would suggest......milk re-placer/Goats milk, baby rice cereal, baby jar bananas with yogurt.....mix with canned Tripe & quality canned puppy food.
Good calories, totally digestible and easy on stomach & intestines besides being very palatable for the puppy. At 4 wks...they really need to be able to digest their food. 
As you rid the puppy from the parasites...he will gain weight, and get a proper boost to a better beginning.... 
JMO Best of luck to you both!


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

I almost lost him last night. He started vomiting and having seizures and wouldn't move much. Unfortunately I don't have much sugar products in my house since I am on a diet, but I had some cherry syrup for mixing medication with and gave him that and he had one last tiny seizure and got a lot better. Not 100%, but a lot better. We're hoping he just had hypoglycemia. Anyways, I am about to go to work so right when I bring him in were gonna do some blood work and put him on fluids. 

I really hope he pulls through. I've gotten extremely attached to him. We just hope it's nothing congenital and can be fixed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww poor little guy( will be praying for him,,please let us know he he does today


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh no poor little guy. I hope he will be ok, he is so cute. I just can not believe what some so called breeders will do .

At least your working for a vet will give him the best chance. Best of luck, sending prayers for your new baby.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

He is a gorgeous little fella. I love the name too. 

I really hope that he pulls through, poor little guy what a horrible way to start his little life


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

I hope Midas is feeling better today! Please update us on his progress... I'm sure he's in many thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't urge you enough to use Leerburgs puppy formula vs the store bought variety. It is SO much better....

10 oz whole goats milk
1 raw egg yolk
1/2 tsp karo syrup - baking isle
1 cup whole yogurt (plain, and NOT low fat)

All can be found at wal-mart...the goats milk comes in cans or fridge section (which is what we buy)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, poor tiny baby puppy! I do hope he's doing better today.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Rerun....good formula...I used to use it.
I also forgot to add Light Karo Syrup to the list I prev posted....


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your concern, it means a TON to me 

Little Midas is doing much much better. He is currently at my work still and is on a sugar high  Thankfully it was just very severe hypoglycemia. After all the stuff we gave him and him taking a long snooze, he is back to his normal crazy self, trying to carry things bigger than he is  I left him at work so my coworker could take care of him and I can get some SLEEP he kept me up all night.

Also, he has gained 1 whole oz, woohoo! Baby steps :laugh: And his stools aren't complete liquid anymore, they are just really soft. And vomiting has gone down in frequency. 

As for the formula, I'm probably gonna head out to walmart today. Does anyone have any suggestions on making him gain weight really quickly?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Good to hear he's doing better! I wouldn't want him to gain weight 'quickly', you might upset the apple cart by doing that..go slow and steady so his system can adjust to it better.

WHen I had foster kittens,,believe it or not, I used to bottle feed them, baby formula, I had sooo many, it was more economical to feed baby formula mixed with jarred baby food than the animal stuff...I fed chicken baby food, mixed in with a good milk replacer, others may have better suggestions but that's what I used

Good luck with the little boy...Did the others all find homes??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used baby rice cereal mixed in with milk replacer and then slowly introduced kibble into it.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He is adorable!! It sounds like he got a great home to go home to.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey does anyone know if he is longhaired? I asked this question earlier and everyone said yes, but he doesn't look THAT fluffy. Here's him this afternoon carrying a tenns ball way too big for him, and us wrestling on the floor.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nope, I cannot tell from those pictures, but if I had to hazard a guess, I would say no. Were the parents coaties?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can't really tell, he's a fuzzy little thing tho, espec his legs/feet...Soooo darn cute!


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay here's the thing. Some drama had unfolded and I thought both parents were coaties. The mom is for sure. A man had gotten into contact with me saying HIS dog was the stud and the owner had used his stud service.

The owner is saying no he didn't, he used his own, and the other guy is mad because he won't give him one of the puppies? I don't know the whole thing is confusing and I don't know who to believe.
The owners dogs are both long coats. So if he's right, he has to be a coatie. The "stud service" dog is a solid black short hair, so unless he is a gene carrier, he has to be a short hair.

So now I'm confused. The first picture is MY puppy at about 3 weeks old or so. The next pic is one of his dogs. I do not have a picture of the supposed "stud dog".... gahhh. I really want a coatie!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well he's looking mighty fuzzy, so he very well may be..even if just 'mom' was a coat, (the other being that guys shorter haired version),,he still could be a coat,,I don't think "both" parents "have" to be a coat to get one...)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

You know.....I was rereading the posts regarding your puppy.....
I was under the assumption that the puppy was 4 wks in th original pic (when you asked if it was a coatie)...it can't be actually 4wks old in that pic....his eyes are just starting to open?!....that happens around 2 weeks old.
He may or may not be a coatie actually......2 week old puppies can look like coaties, and actually only be normal stock coats...*I posted some pics of my two girls in a thread a few days ago*......now looking at him (actually 4wks old)...he is harder to be accurate on.
I wish you could post a head shot of him...straight on.
Those babies were much too young to leave and be inoculated IF they indeed were only 4 wks old......


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes he told me they were 4 weeks old in the pic, and when I adopted them, they were 6 weeks. Obviously that is not the case, he was a liar. But when you look at him in person he could pass as 6 weeks because of his teeth, but he is not.

I hope he is, I think coaties are beautiful. I will get a head shot later on and post it. Hmmm :/ His ears have wavy fur on the outside skin, and his fur is about 2 inches long. He has "tufts" of fur but i am sure all of them do on their ears so Idk what is considered a long tuft of fur and what is a short tuft.

Also, my boss said that his roundworms were so bad, along with the giardia, that she doesn't think he would have made it to 8 weeks even if I left him. Like we were saying earlier, he was only 2.6 oz at four weeks when I adopted him, so he was extremely malnurished.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is a teeny tiny baby puppy! :wub: Looking at the pictures in your original post, I'd say he doesn't look like a LC to me, but it can be hard to tell this young. You're right though - if the owners dogs are the parents and they're both coaties, all the puppies would be too.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

(( I will love him all the same but I REALLY wanted a coatie.
I know coaties have big heads, and he had the largest head of them all by far. The only facial one i have right now is the one I originally posted.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Can't blame you - I love the coaties too! I'm on #2 & #3 and doubt I'll ever have a standard coat again.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I am so sorry for the little tiny puppy. He is lucky he got you! He is a very cute little thing. Good luck with him. BTW I love his name.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No matter what he'll still be adorable. Right now I think we should all wish for him to get heathy! 

Are you feeding him the milk replacer right now (the goat's milk recipe that someone posted)? He needs a lot of extra nutrition.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Not yet. But the petsmart manager gave me some free stuff today that I just started using. It was the GNC milk replacer. I mixed it with his A/D wet food and oh my gosh did he love it. He ate half a can in one sitting. 
And yah I know it's not the end of the world if he isn't, and I definitely won't be getting rid of him for it  It's just a little saddening cause this is the only dog I can get (we already have 1) and so it was my only shot. But it's all good, no biggie!


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Just wanted to give a little update -
He's gained 1 whole pound in the week he's been with me, so he's at 5 weeks and 3.6 lbs. We tested him for Giardia and roundworms yesterday and he's all clear, which means he can play with the other puppies at work today!

And yall were not joking when you said he was gonna be a handful, oh my gosh he has so much energy and he's running around like a fool and learning about everything. I've been introducing him to a bunch of cats at work, and he's met a ton of (disinfected) people at work as well. 

Here's a picture of him drinking his water, while standing in his food bowl, because obviously he can't eat/drink without making a huge mess :crazy: And us playing with his froggy toy that he loves


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable! Glad he's all cleared up from parasites and is starting to put on a little bit of weight.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Midas is such a cutie, I hope that he continues to improve!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Gosh, he's such a cutie pie! You can see the improvement in him already. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be concerned about taking him to work with me as he still hasn't received any of his shots. Especially working at a clinic. Being so young he is already behind the ball.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

What a small cute puppy 'midas', I'm so glad he has you to care for him


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Lillie, trust me, I am taking every precaution possible. He stays in the separate cat section at my work, never touches the floor, and never touches any surfaces that have not been bleached. And everyone must bleach/wash their hands before touching him. He is gonna start playing with my friends jack russel puppy since she is about his size and is actually pretty calm. and she is fully vaccinated. 

I am going to give him his first vaccine on Wednesday. I really can't leave him at home anyways since he'd be alone for 7.5 hours straight.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad he has a good home, he'll start gaining weight fast now. Poor pup had a rough start.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

He's adorable! congrats on your new baby. good luck with him 
keep the pics coming please.

his story remind me of Jack, a little guy that went to my clinic (where I work). he was 5 weeks at the time, he stayed with his new owners only 1 day and then next day he was in the clinic with the same symptomes as Midas. 

some of Jacks pics:

when he came to the clinic, he was 5 weeks old and 1,300kg (2,8 lbs)
























3 days later


















2 1/2 weeks later

















and now almost 4 months old


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Those picture are sure awesome. Great save on that baby.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Aw!! Midas is precious! I'm glad he found a good home with you!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

So happy he is doing so well! Yay!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

double yay!!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks so much for the update!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Great news! Well you were chosen to take care of this pup and you are doing a fantastic job!


----------

